# Morel Elate 9 & Alpine PDX 4.150



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

Today at the shop i heard a volvo v70r wagon with an elate 9 three way set in stock door locations, passive, run off two channels of a pdx 4.150, and it sounded good!

The midbass and overall fullness of the sound was what impressed me most, given that I already am familiar with the Elate sound. The woofers were running full range up to 300 hz, and it handled the house CD very nicely....sub-less this thing is capable of.

There was nothing special to write home about imaging/staging or the like, but given the speaker locations can't be too picky, me thinks. 

To Mr. BReakit who asked me about the Elate 9, it's a winner. So is the Dyn 362 set as well. Listen to my car and Manny's Max....while our installs are quite different, I think the tonal characteristics of these drivers will be accurate (The Volvo I heard today was the most similar sounding car to mine I've heard). Whichever car you prefer, go with that brand.

And after hearing the Volvo today, I gotta up the door install on my car, because I'm giving up a good amount in the midbass dept because of it!


----------

